
Ask HN: Why isn't there a paid alternative to Facebook? - reacharavindh
This is HN, and we have all read about the evil walled garden, and how the users become a product, and privacy concerns about ads.
So, I&#x27;m wondering why isn&#x27;t there a sane alternative to Facebook that doesn&#x27;t use a different monetizing strategy?
Like creating a freemium platform where, they make money by selling space for high res photos and videos, letting them run a managed blog, etc..<p>Is the network effect that hard to beat?
======
mkempe
There are. They tend to be exclusive clubs for the jet set (independently
wealthy, aristocrats, professionals...). Example:
[https://www.asmallworld.com/](https://www.asmallworld.com/)

